# Hello - new Type 2 diagnosis



## ERICS MUM (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm Linda, I'm 53 and I was diagnosed with type 2 about 6 weeks ago.  

At the moment I'm just gathering facts - I'm seeing the diabetes nurse and diabetes dietician (easy for you to say !) next week and looking forward to getting a lot of info.

As I am completely new to diabetes and this forum, please be patient with me if I ask silly questions.


Nice to meet you all

Linda


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda,
As you will hear time and time again on here.
"There is no such thing as a silly question"
The only silly thing is to worry about something that could be answered if you ask.
Lots of people on here who are in a similar situation as well as lots who are experts on different aspects of coping with diabetes so ask away.
Look forward to reading you posts in the coming moinths
Chris


----------



## Corrine (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda and welcome.  Anything you need to know just ask away - thats what we're here for.


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2009)

hi Linda and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda, welcome to the forum!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda, and welcome! Like it's been said above, there's no such thing as a silly question - we've all just probably asked them earlier!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to the forum , anything you want to know just ask *


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 1, 2009)

ERICS MUM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Linda, I'm 53 and I was diagnosed with type 2 about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Dear Linda,

Welcome to this forum, I'm sure you will find it helpful - I did!

Regards    Dodger


----------



## HelenP (Sep 1, 2009)

ERICS MUM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Linda, I'm 53 and I was diagnosed with type 2 about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Hi Linda - SNAP !!  I could've written EVERYTHING you've said in your post, the only difference being the name, lol.  

There's so much to learn, isn't there??  This forum is a great source of information (even if you don't understand it all at first, lol), and everyone's more than happy to share their knowledge.

xx


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda ..

Welcome to the forum ... The large extended family .. 

Your in the right place for support, advice, help chat and a good old rant ... Whatever you need just post and someone is usual  online that will be able to help or point you in the right direction ...

As it was said earlier ... No question is silly .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Linda,

Welcome 
Please ask away, it keeps some of us busy! 

DP


----------

